# Last years project (1979 14' Fisher Marine jon)



## rook (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello to all, This is my first post as I just learned of this website today. As I can tell from what little I have seen that I will fit in well here. I have re-furbished several boats over the years but just wanted to post some pics of my first alum project. I am actually working on another now and will start a new thread on it as soon as I get the chance. I aquired this hull and trailer from a friend of mine, it had been rotting in his back yard for years and finally talked him into letting it go. I didnt get to pics until after I had rebuilt the transom and the trailer but you get the jist. 

In the Beginning










After prep and paint

















Floor

















Finished product after building and installing Fiberglass floatation pods to the transom


----------



## ncfishin (Apr 21, 2010)

Right on man. I cant wait to see the one you're working on now.


----------



## cavman138 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow that looks great man. I'd say that you will indeed fit in with this site. Looking forward to the next build. :WELCOME:


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome Aboard, and nice rig! 8)


----------



## nicksdad (Apr 23, 2010)

New guy question.... what are those things on the stern they look like speaker boxes ... country music for the fish... 
just kidding I really don't know what they are ... ?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 23, 2010)

The whole thing is a flotation pod. I assume the black circle on top is a lid of some sort.




Nice boat OP... Did you make the pods yourself, or buy them somewhere?


----------



## MeanMouth (Apr 23, 2010)

Very nice work, looks great!


----------



## rook (Apr 23, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> The whole thing is a flotation pod. I assume the black circle on top is a lid of some sort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are correct they are flotation pods. When I finished the boat and put it in the water for the first time it was sitting to low, between the motor, tanks, battery and all 200lbs of my fat rear end it was just to much. I did some checking and you could buy the pods for $300-$400. Im cheap and pretty handy with fiberglass so I built my own. I had to have access hatches in them because they are bolted on, not welded. They worked better than I imagined. Lifted the stern approx. 4" higher in the water. Also helped alot with getting on plane.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 23, 2010)

That's awesome.. and I'm really impressed you could fab the whole thing from fiberglass... seems much tougher than you make it sound :lol:


----------



## BaitCaster (Apr 23, 2010)

Sweet! Love the grassland camo paint job. Really professional looking all around. I would love to see how you fabricated those pods out of fiberglass.


----------



## rook (Apr 23, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> That's awesome.. and I'm really impressed you could fab the whole thing from fiberglass... seems much tougher than you make it sound :lol:



Dont get me wrong, it was a pain in the.......


Hardest part was getting all the angles correct. I made complete mock up's out of cardboard just to make sure they were going to fit like I wanted. The it was just a matter of taking apart the templates and cutting my wood to match and then 3 coats of glass in and out. I used 1/4" plywood and after being glassed and bolted on you could stand on them. Also made pretty convienent steps to get into the boat while hunting.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 23, 2010)

Man that makes me tempted to give that a try.. sure beats trying to learn to weld worth a damn... :lol:


How to did you come up with the dimensions?


----------



## rook (Apr 23, 2010)

Small
https://www.explorebeavertail.com/images/pods/smallpods.jpg

Medium
https://www.explorebeavertail.com/images/pods/mediumpods.jpg

Large
https://www.explorebeavertail.com/images/pods/largepods.jpg

I used the small as a base, but I did change it once I had the templates built. Mine were in between the small and med. Your bottom measurement will be determined by the angle not only of the transom but of the sides. Just make sure that your templates leave about 3/16" to 1/4" from the bottom and sides of the hull to leave room for the fiberglass.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 23, 2010)

I figured you might use those templates, I just wasn't sure because they leave a lot to be desired.. so that you actually have to buy them :lol: 


How much did they cost you overall?


----------



## rook (Apr 23, 2010)

Nothing. I had all the material. If I had to guess if you buy it all about $100.00 in cost of actual material. If you figure in labor the will run about $1200.00 each!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## fireman98us (Apr 24, 2010)

i am needing to make the pods on the back as well. I would like to know as well how you did that i was going to go and get a sheet of aluminum and build something that probably would not come out looking like that. did you make your own template for the paint job? your boat looks great.


----------



## fireman98us (Apr 24, 2010)

wops sorry i didnt see there was a second page and you already explained it.


----------



## 11B3G (Jun 6, 2012)

So.. What type of paint did you use? How durable has it been for you so far?


----------

